# Senior Information Security Professional 10+ Years



## DollarExpat (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking to explore opportunities in Singapore. I am a senior Information Security professional with 10+ relevant yrs with several recognized certifications.

I see a lot of openings in monster for such roles with descent remunerations. What is best way to approach jobs in Singapore, is taking a sabbatical for couple of months and visiting a good option.

How to nail the market and salary to expect. I am not too fussy about other thing.

Pls advice ( I have read some 200 posts, reading others as well).

TIA.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, being present in Singapore is essential for geting any interview invitations - so I'd recommend visiting for a few months (even if this will cost you lots).
Good luck!


----------

